# Pensacola beach reef from the air



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of the P-COLA beach snorkeling reef from today!:thumbup:


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Was that you in the little white plane? The aerial shot makes it look like a tricky navigation shot to hit the reef from the beach. Still, looks like fun and a great asset to the area.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT PICS!!!

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Was that you in the little white plane? The aerial shot makes it look like a tricky navigation shot to hit the reef from the beach. Still, looks like fun and a great asset to the area.


Was in a White Cessna Skyhawk .......Looks tough to find......When I dove it I just swam on the surface out from the shore....keeping myself lined up with the marker poles....and was able to see it before I acually submerged. It is a bit of a swim.....after towing a 30lb camera rig out and back, I was tired.


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Is that it running North to South between the sandbars east of the parking lot? What marker poles are out there?

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

AUDIVE said:


> Is that it running North to South between the sandbars east of the parking lot? What marker poles are out there?
> 
> Thanks for the pics.


There are two poles in the sand. Keep them lined up, like the sights of a gun, and you'll swim right over the reef.

When we hit this spot last week, there was an orange bouy tied to one of the modules, which made it even easier to find.

Watch the currents and enter the water up-current from the sighting poles to make the swim easier if there's a strong current running. Last Wednesday evening, we entered the water near the parking area and the current was swift enough to push us a little east of the reef.


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks. Been wanting to get out there. Maybe night dive it.


----------



## DinoDave (Jun 18, 2010)

what parking lot is the reef at?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Parking lot H. 1.5 miles east of Portofino.


----------

